# Problem with ST?



## Shiva (Oct 15, 2012)

Is there a problem with ST? There is very little activity since about 5 AM.


----------



## likespaphs (Oct 15, 2012)

there was...at least on my end
thanks to Heather for fixing it!


----------



## Heather (Oct 15, 2012)

Yeah, we're back up. One of the scheduled maintenance tasks was "stuck" apparently, so I just had to run them all manually and Voila!
Sorry for the inconvenience/delay!


----------



## Paph_LdyMacBeth (Oct 15, 2012)

Subsequently, I think tapatalk is on the fritz. 
I actually HAD to use a computer. Egad!


----------



## biothanasis (Oct 15, 2012)

Yeap, indeed!! I could not even get on the slippertalk page... Now it is all back to normal  Thanks Heather!!!


----------



## Shiva (Oct 15, 2012)

We'd be so lost without Heather.


----------



## John M (Oct 15, 2012)

I couldn't get on ST earlier as well. 'Nice to have it back!

All hail Heather! :smitten:


----------



## Paph_LdyMacBeth (Oct 15, 2012)

John M said:


> All hail Heather! :smitten:




Amen!


----------



## NYEric (Oct 16, 2012)

Yeah, I had to wake her up in the AM to get the thing straightened out!


----------



## li'l frog (Oct 16, 2012)

I thought it was Monday, and everybody had to go to work!


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (Dec 2, 2012)

Where is everybody???? There's only a couple of us online and it looks like there's hardly been anyone here in the last 24 hours...? <cricket noises>

Weird...


----------



## Hera (Dec 2, 2012)

......was thinkin' the same thing. Is everybody out buying orchids?:snore:


----------



## Clark (Dec 3, 2012)

Yoyo_Jo said:


> Weird...



yup.


----------



## Evergreen (Dec 3, 2012)

The page failed to load earlier for me, maybe others can't access the ST too ?


----------



## SlipperFan (Dec 3, 2012)

I've had problems getting on for the last two days, with different computers and different browsers. Seems to be fixed now. We'll see...


----------



## Ozpaph (Dec 3, 2012)

3 DAYS off-line.......................I'd hate to have a real addiction problem!


----------



## bcostello (Dec 4, 2012)

some people over in the BigLeafOrchid forum are saying that they still can't get on.


----------



## Clark (Dec 4, 2012)

no problems here...
except we are between blooms. so nothing to show.


----------



## SlipperFan (Dec 4, 2012)

I tried on my laptop, an older machine than the one I'm on now, using 4 different browsers, but none of them could get on. But here I am on ST using my newest computer and Safari, with no problem getting on. I don't understand...


----------



## Hera (Dec 4, 2012)

Heather, where are you?


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (Dec 4, 2012)

I emailed her today, but haven't heard back, I assume she's probably hopping...

Very odd that some of us can get in here with no problem and some can't...


----------



## Leo Schordje (Dec 5, 2012)

I had server down error messages from early 12/2 until today, 12/5. it was a DNS not resolved error. Back up now. 3 day Slippertalk would not come up. Delerium tremens, ah but better now.


----------



## Paul Mc (Dec 5, 2012)

Hey!!! I just was able to get in today after three days!!!!


----------



## Marc (Dec 5, 2012)

Same here, first post since a few days.

I need my slippertalk.com fix.


----------



## Ozpaph (Dec 5, 2012)

back again.......


----------



## tomkalina (Dec 5, 2012)

Great to be back! I'm amazed at how dependent we've become on our slipper orchid info fix....any idea what the problem was?


----------



## Erythrone (Dec 5, 2012)

Yoyo_Jo said:


> I emailed her today, but haven't heard back, I assume she's probably hopping...
> 
> Very odd that some of us can get in here with no problem and some can't...




A friend of mine is unable to regsister. She tried a few weeks ago. Tried ago last week... She sent E-mails to Heather. I sent some E-mails to Heather too... no answer.

I was unable to get in SL many times since the last Friday. But now it seems to be fixed.


----------



## JeanLux (Dec 5, 2012)

OM..., 4 days without ST ... !!!!

Thanks a lot Heather :clap: !!!!

Jean


----------



## dodidoki (Dec 5, 2012)

I desperately mailed paphman Wayne wondering if my computer had something wrong or ST server problem stood in back. It was the only connection with ST this time. I worried a lot....


----------



## Brabantia (Dec 5, 2012)

Thank you to be back, I was frightened to lose my preferred forum


----------



## phrag guy (Dec 5, 2012)

glad St is back,could not get on like everybody else for last 3 days,seams fine now


----------



## quiltergal (Dec 5, 2012)

I have missed my morning fix! Haven't been able to log in for 4 days! So glad whatever was wrong is now fixed, and many thanks to whoever fixed it. 

On a somewhat unrelated topic there is an Orchidboard member who has been trying to get registered since before the site went down. Her username there is MelanieAt. If someone could respond to her request that would be awesome.


----------



## TyroneGenade (Dec 5, 2012)

Thank heavens! I can finally access the site. I was beginning to despair of the site never coming back!


----------



## Paph_LdyMacBeth (Dec 5, 2012)

I too had issues logging in for the entire weekend. Drove me crazy!
Slippertalk is a key distraction for me at this time. 
I realized how much I miss talking with you all! 
Glad to have ST back up! Hope everything is ok 

Sent from my BlackBerry 9300 using Tapatalk


----------



## wjs2nd (Dec 5, 2012)

4 days for me.  Glad everything is up!


----------



## Clark (Dec 5, 2012)




----------



## NYEric (Dec 5, 2012)

See what happens when we don't sacrifice virgins to the STF Gods!!??


----------



## Hera (Dec 5, 2012)

Weeeeee we're back! Thanks Heather, your humble subjects are greatful.


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (Dec 5, 2012)

Looks like we're rocking again. I didn't have any trouble getting in at all. Missed you all though.


----------



## gonewild (Dec 5, 2012)

Really strange it was offline for only some people? Since I was included in the effected group I declare it a terrorist attack.


----------



## Erythrone (Dec 5, 2012)

gonewild said:


> Really strange it was offline for only some people? Since I was included in the effected group I declare it a terrorist attack.




OMG!!!!! You may be right!!!


----------



## keithrs (Dec 5, 2012)

:clap::clap::clap::clap:


----------



## Ozpaph (Dec 5, 2012)

gonewild said:


> Really strange it was offline for only some people? Since I was included in the effected group I declare it a terrorist attack.



Some sort of jungle warfare?


----------



## Wendy (Dec 5, 2012)

I was having withdrawals! Thank you Heather!


----------



## Eric Muehlbauer (Dec 5, 2012)

This is the first time I've gotten it in 4 days or so. It was still down. I tried different browers, getting different messages, but regardless, the site was down. Great to be back!!!!


----------



## paphreek (Dec 5, 2012)

Just came back online for me and my old "gas powered" laptop.


----------



## rangiku (Dec 5, 2012)

Thanks, Heather, ST finally up here. Very strange that only some were affected. Any helenae show up in my absence?


----------



## SlipperFan (Dec 5, 2012)

Strange -- I was able to log on with my new computer, but not with my old laptop. Now even the laptop is back on.


----------



## SlipperKing (Dec 5, 2012)

I emailed Heather and she responded. She was out-of-pocket over the holiday weekend and wasn't able to fix the site until Tues. It's a damn good thing she answered me for I *almost* took the big jump from the 10th floor of the hospital from withdraws! LOL
You should of all pass the time as I did by biding on Ebay slippers! I also bought Carter and Holmes' Paph windowsill special for the fun of it.


----------



## Eric Muehlbauer (Dec 5, 2012)

I did too much of that.....someone's going to be PO'd when thpose packages arrive........


----------



## Rick (Dec 5, 2012)

I'm still twitching, so Heather was just in the nick o'time.

I think my wife is particularly thankful.


THANKS HEATHER:clap::clap:


----------



## cnycharles (Dec 5, 2012)

thank you heather; after four days and actually logging onto orchid board twice I was almost suffering withdrawals myself 

my received emails were so low since I wasn't getting updates to new threads


----------



## Hera (Dec 5, 2012)

We're all so addicted:crazy:


----------



## cnycharles (Dec 5, 2012)

Rick said:


> I'm still twitching, so Heather was just in the nick o'time.
> 
> I think my wife is particularly thankful.


:rollhappy: were you trying to give her advice and recommendations again? bet she's happy that you can direct your attention towards the computer


----------



## BlazingAugust (Dec 6, 2012)

Lol, you people are funny!!!! I get to stages of withdrawal like was demonstrated here within a few hours if a forum is down! I'm finally able to get on, and like Rangiku said, where are the _helenae_?!?!


----------



## abax (Dec 6, 2012)

OMG! Thank you Heather! I thought the Mayan predictions might be
starting on ST first as a trial run. I'm so temporarily relieved *whew*


----------



## The Mutant (Dec 6, 2012)

Oh, is THAT where you people went. I thought I had scared everybody off. I spammed ST with posts and after that it was just...dead... And apparently the world revolves around me. :wink:

Welcome back guys!


----------



## NYEric (Dec 6, 2012)

So now we know the cause! oke:


----------



## Dido (Dec 6, 2012)

Oh well luck I would have missed you allllllll


----------



## keithrs (Dec 6, 2012)

SlipperKing said:


> I emailed Heather and she responded. She was out-of-pocket over the holiday weekend and wasn't able to fix the site until Tues. It's a damn good thing she answered me for I *almost* took the big jump from the 10th floor of the hospital from withdraws! LOL
> You should of all pass the time as I did by biding on Ebay slippers! I also bought Carter and Holmes' Paph windowsill special for the fun of it.



That's what I did but I bought Catts.


----------



## Rick (Dec 6, 2012)

cnycharles said:


> :rollhappy: were you trying to give her advice and recommendations again? bet she's happy that you can direct your attention towards the computer



yup

A basic rule from 'Men are from Mar's Women from Venus' is don't try to solve problems, just listen to them agonize over solutions.

The other issue was the constant pacing between the computor and the refrigerator.


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Dec 7, 2012)

Yeah, same thing here, down for days.


----------



## annab (Dec 7, 2012)

all is right now thanks Heather.
anna


----------

